# New DianSheng Stickerless 5x5



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2013)

so I found this dianshing 5x5 on 51morefun who would buy it? http://www.championscubestore.com/i...ucts_id=1407&zenid=6ci6bsa2lrqk2r7t6khng5kt01


----------



## EMI (Aug 14, 2013)

Diansheng, not Dangshing. Propably V-cube KO.

Edit: Now that it's clear that the 4x4 is also Diansheng - what mechanism is that one using? If it's 60 mm, I can only imagine X-cube mechanism...


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

thats sick
idk if ill get that (i have some pony stuff i want) but that is super nice looking.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2013)

EMI said:


> Diansheng, not Dangshing. Propably V-cube KO.



From the box design looks like it has the V-cube patterns on it also i'm wandering how they did the corner.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 14, 2013)

If it turns well I'd probably get one


----------



## Username (Aug 14, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> From the box design looks like it has the V-cube patterns on it also i'm wandering how they did the corner.



They made the corner the same way they made every other piece? it would be stupid if they used a different production method just for corners


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Er.. is it comp legal?


----------



## Username (Aug 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Er.. is it comp legal?



Stickerless cubes aren't legal, I don't see why a 5x5 would make any difference


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2013)

Username said:


> They made the corner the same way they made every other piece? it would be stupid if they used a different production method just for corners



Ya but what Shape is it like in the inside?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Username said:


> Stickerless cubes aren't legal, I don't see why a 5x5 would make any difference



That was my point.


----------



## EMI (Aug 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> That was my point.



You didn't make a point. You asked a question.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

EMI said:


> You didn't make a point. You asked a question.



Ok.


----------



## Chree (Aug 14, 2013)

Isn't it still legal if you can't tell what color it is from the back?

If they're using a Dayan-like assembly, yeah, def illegal. But if it's something new, then... maybe not?

I think we'd need to see this bad boy in action. I doubt it would out-perform the Shengshou, though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 14, 2013)

Chree said:


> Isn't it still legal if you can't tell what color it is from the back?
> 
> If they're using a Dayan-like assembly, yeah, def illegal. But if it's something new, then... maybe not?
> 
> I think we'd need to see this bad boy in action. I doubt it would out-perform the Shengshou, though.



I do want to see someone solve this 5x5


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 14, 2013)

Since the corner pieces are made out of three colors, all three will show when the cube is getting turned. Same with the edge pieces consisting out of two.

Not legal for competition because of that.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 14, 2013)

I see you replaced your cats with that evil cuboid....

And yeah I suspect it would be illegal.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeps I did  Very proud of my work, hence 


Yes it will be, absolutely positive. But when you're in doubt just ask a delegate  They should know these things after all.

The cube does look cool!!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm super excited about this because I've been waiting for a stickerless "big" cube for a long time now. However I think I'll wait for Shengshou to release their 4X4-9X9 in stickerless (if ever). Any Diansheng cubes I've tried have been sub-par.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I'm super excited about this because I've been waiting for a stickerless "big" cube for a long time now. However I think I'll wait for Shengshou to release their 4X4-9X9 in stickerless (if ever). Any Diansheng cubes I've tried have been sub-par.



Most of the SS puzzles are not stickerless other then the new SS Mastermorphinx


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Aug 15, 2013)

Id buy it, but not with those shipping prices.


----------



## rj (Aug 15, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Id buy it, but not with those shipping prices.



Same here.


----------



## EMI (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L0VDNk_i1I

So the 4x4 is a QJ mini KO


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 17, 2013)

EMI said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L0VDNk_i1I
> 
> So the 4x4 is a QJ mini KO



Thanks for the video.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 22, 2013)

http://zcube.cn/DianSheng-5x5x5-Stickerless-Cube.html

This one's got some proper innard pics


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> http://zcube.cn/DianSheng-5x5x5-Stickerless-Cube.html
> 
> This one's got some proper innard pics



WOW that is some odd 5x5 mech


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks to be the pop king of 5x5.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 22, 2013)

If I could justify buying one I'd probably just use it for solving on the bus or stuff, just so i don't have to be worried about sticker wear on my SS 

'3h2) "Stickerless" cubes, and other cubes whose face colours are visible inside the cube, are not permitted.'
This should probably read as 'puzzles' and not cubes, before someone takes a stickerless mega to a competition or something, but this 5x5 would definitely fall under this reg.


----------



## Chree (Aug 22, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> If I could justify buying one I'd probably just use it for solving on the bus or stuff



Only if you're satisfied with losing pieces. Watch that demo video on youtube. It had a 2 piece pop after not a whole lot of turning. The dude was able to keep it together, though. This thing is gonna be prone to explosions.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 22, 2013)

Chree said:


> Only if you're satisfied with losing pieces. Watch that demo video on youtube. It had a 2 piece pop after not a whole lot of turning. The dude was able to keep it together, though. This thing is gonna be prone to explosions.


Then it can keep my WitFour company. Too bad though, it would be cool to have a stickerless 5x5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2013)

Chree said:


> Only if you're satisfied with losing pieces. Watch that demo video on youtube. It had a 2 piece pop after not a whole lot of turning. The dude was able to keep it together, though. This thing is gonna be prone to explosions.



What demo video?


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 22, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What demo video?



Go on 51morefun channel on YT and you will find it. 
It has a ball core, but turns pretty nice. It's bigger than SS.

edit:





Here.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh ya that Video from 51morefun.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 25, 2013)

That looks cool but it's probably a KO and you can't use them in competitions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> That looks cool but it's probably a KO and you can't use them in competitions.



Its not a KO Zcube.cn has good pics of the mech.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

If you mean you can't use knockoffs in competition, then you are wrong - you can use any puzzle so long as it physically works as described (no additional moves/restrictions to moves).

If you simply meant it can't be allowed then you are correct. Stickerless cubes aren't legal in competition solves.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 25, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> If you mean you can't use knockoffs in competition, then you are wrong - you can use any puzzle so long as it physically works as described (no additional moves/restrictions to moves).
> 
> If you simply meant it can't be allowed then you are correct. Stickerless cubes aren't legal in competition solves.



I meant stickerless aren't allowed.


----------

